# Allergic to Wheat, Soy, Dairy...DRINK HELP!



## Hoverbike (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for looking at this post. I am having trouble finding any pre-ride drinks, mid-ride drinks (like a Hammer Perpetuem) and Recovery drink (like a Hammer Recoverite). All seem to have either soy, or whey protein but I am allergic to both. Any with Rice protein without dairy? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

Hammer Heed doesn't have soy/dairy/wheat in it, I use it in combination with Vega endurance bars (myvega.com). Vega's recovery and protein drinks are also wheat/soy/dairy free.


----------



## Hoverbike (Oct 26, 2011)

AWESOME! That is exactly what I've been looking for. Thank you so much! Happy Holidays.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, coconut water. That ****'s the miracle water of life. Rehydrates you so good and it's yummy.


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

I second both of the above. Hammer has neither gluton or dairy. I use coconut water for recovery and sometime pre ride.


----------



## daxion (May 2, 2007)

If you r in the states herbalife do a complete "free from " range
Let me know if you're interest

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

I also use Vega products. They are all soy, gluten, and dairy free. Good stuff.

Vega Sport

Plus the guys over at Vega are really nice dudes. Look up Robert Cheeke and Brenan Brazier.


----------



## thezaugg (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm trying to get the word out on a vegan, gluten-free, non-GMO product I launched. I'm a semi-pro level MTB racer that needed a whole foods product that wouldn't upset the stomach during rides / races AND was edible (bars are too bulky). Check out CocoNutz Fuel if you're so inclined--it works for me and other mtb. racers have given really positive feedback about the product as well.


----------

